# Max. hard disk size supported by P-3 processor



## jiten (Jan 21, 2006)

Hi,
I have an old pentium 3 processor on "Tomato" motherboard. I have one hard disk of 20 GB already and intend to have an additional one now. Can anybody inform me of what is the max. capacity hard disk that can be attached as an additional one?

thanks,
jiten


----------



## jdscott (Jan 13, 2006)

It is most likely that your hard drive size will be limited by your motherboard and not your processor. You should your motherboard manual for that information.

Stray thought: If you can run a 20 GB HD, then you probably won't have problems with anything up to an 80GB. Over that: check your manual.

I should also note the a motherboard BIOS update (available) may allow for larger HD sizes.


----------



## ChRoNo16 (May 30, 2005)

my friend runs an HP 1.0ghz pentium 3 and had a maxtor 120gb in it, so prolly 120gb-200gb safe?

but yes, check with ur mobo, it sounds somewhat cheap


----------

